
Node.js User Survey: Unhandled Promise Rejections - dfabulich
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/FTJM7YD
======
dfabulich
It's sad that the Node team has been debating this "unhandled rejection" issue
for so many years, but I'm really excited to hear that this issue will finally
be resolved once and for all this year.

If you've ever seen this warning, you probably want to fill out the survey,
one way or another:

> [DEP0018] DeprecationWarning: Unhandled promise rejections are deprecated.
> In the future, promise rejections that are not handled will terminate the
> Node.js process with a non-zero exit code.

For my part, I'm filling out the survey to say that I definitely DO want the
node process to stop when I throw an unhandled exception in an async function.

